# What breed do you think this dog is?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a dog we rescued from our area a little over a year ago. Someone dropped her off and she was starving and almost dead. We took her in and she turned out to be the best dog we've ever had.

We're still trying to figure out what kind of dog she is. She has giant paws, and weighs 85 lbs at 1 1/2 years old. We think she's part Great Dane, but not sure what else. She seems like a herding type dog possibly?

Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm hardly qualified to speculate... but I think those pictures scream "Catahoula" to me. Definately a herding dog, a "header dog" for sure.


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

They are some bad-nasty critters when properly trained.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmmmm. Someone else mentioned Catahoula too and I can certainly see it! Now I am questioning the great dane thing and we were pretty sure of that.









A few more pics... when she was little. She was a pathetic little thing, nearly starved to death when we found her. She filled out well though.


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

i own three (pit bulls) shaffire terriors . im not a expert but id say maybe a mix breed of shaffire and gray hound or mountain curr. are the dogs feet web? (like the water dogs) this is a six year old and 1 year old female. but both have what is called slick heads (narrow head) they have a strong personality and are very easy to train and listen very well. the white one is my male 2 years old and about 60lbs. and he has the block head. (square head). thats just a guess though. anyways she is a very beutiful dog.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Catahoula bull dog cross is my guess.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Catahoula and I'm gonna eat a lot when I grow up.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with " I gonna eat a lot" for sure


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

catahula cross. says a lot about a person who is willing to take in critters. i like that. like the labs too. MG


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

firm believer that's its not the breed its in how they are treated and trainned. plus like most strong personality animals they like having a job to do and being rewarded for doing it right.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely Catahoula Cur they com in a variety of colors from blond, brindle to the speckled ones like in the picture, they can be trained for almost anything from Sqirrels to Bear Wonderful Dogs I have had several over the years!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris The Speckled ones like you have in the pics are called Leopard Spotted Catahoula Curs. Definitely one of the Good Breeds out there!!


----------



## Lifes2fun (Feb 25, 2010)

As Reid stated...my guess would be a Catahoula Leopard hound.

Beautiful dog....glad to see you have a place in the heart for "lost pups"


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

i think your right about the dog we used them on the ranch and crossed for lion hunting in az


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris who'd have thought that 'Cue would have turned out to be a Predator dog!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Chris who'd have thought that 'Cue would have turned out to be a Predator dog!!!!


No kidding! Is this fate, or what? She is one heck of a hunter too. I am convinced that she's more cat than dog. Always hunting something....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well after 2 years of not knowing, we finally had a DNA test done. It came back in tonight....

Rescue is a Great Dane / Dalmatian mix!

We're pretty excited to have found out...


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats all catahoula. I raise them for hog dogs. No doubt. They are a very loyal breed, and she will most likely get very attached to your family. I have raised them for about 6 years now. I have had all colors, thats whats amazing about the breed, lots of color. I have one female that is very aggressive when it comes to my kids. She just turned a year old last month, and he would fight anything to keep these kids safe. I hope you enjoy the breed..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Thats all catahoula. I raise them for hog dogs. No doubt. They are a very loyal breed, and she will most likely get very attached to your family. I have raised them for about 6 years now. I have had all colors, thats whats amazing about the breed, lots of color. I have one female that is very aggressive when it comes to my kids. She just turned a year old last month, and he would fight anything to keep these kids safe. I hope you enjoy the breed..


You missed the post... DNA says she's a great dane / dalmatian mix. We thought she was a catahoula too, but this is a DNA test talking.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris, 
I just found the post and before I even got to the bottom, I could see Great Dane. My wife and I raised registered Great Danes for several years and the Blue Merle coat and body build told me right off what it was. They are great dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Walk softly and carry a big shovel.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hummm, well shows what i know lol. Looks just like my catahoulas..


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

DNA test heck ive passed 2 of them, but you still gonna need to carry a big shovel around with you, heck make it a coyote dog anyway and we can take it out with us to ffetch the yotes


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> DNA test heck ive passed 2 of them, but you still gonna need to carry a big shovel around with you, heck make it a coyote dog anyway and we can take it out with us to ffetch the yotes


You do realize I said DNA test and not DRUG test, right? We really don't want to hear about what you have to go thru just to get a job.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Hummm, well shows what i know lol. Looks just like my catahoulas..


You aren't the only one man!! I had multiple people tell me she was a catahoula.... I even did a ton of research on the breed too and I was convinced that she was a catahoula. There was no question in my mind!

The DNA tests are interesting though... and make sense for the area where we found her.

Regardless of what she is, she's the best dog i have ever had. Truly a man's best friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you really loved her you'd put her as your avatar !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If you really loved her you'd put her as your avatar !!


Ta Da.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know I am late to vote today...but I would vote Cur !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If you really loved her you'd put her as your avatar !!


Muwhahhahahhah. Won't last long though... I really love bobcats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, but they're your shoes !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Needless to say, good looking dog and my hats off to you for saving it. I love the name. It really doesn't matter what the breed is, does it? 
A crazy dog story: My wife and I lost our beloved Rat Terrier last March, in late June she secretly started searching the internet for a Jack Russell but could not find any at a reasonable price and that wasn't 500 miles away. After we returned from summer vacation we needed a few items from the local Walmart. We noticed a man and young boy selling puppies in the parking lot and I jokingly said they were selling Pit Bulls as most people selling dogs around here in parking lot, do. After exiting the store I proceeded to the area of the sellers and again jokingly said "he's probably selling Jack Russells". Lo and behold, his little sign read Jack Russell Puppies 4 sale. Just goes to show, if you look hard enough Walmart sells it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So ????? Are you posting a picture or what? Don't keep us hangin' JT.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No kiddin, (everyday low prices) lets se the new member? Got him treeing squirrels yet?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Really doesnt matter what the breed is, as Long as You and the family love her and she loves y'all that is what matters! Not Real Sure about the DNA though, they would have to show me proof of how they came to that conclusion. Without proof of what the parents are Who Knows? I do know I have had Great Danes and Catahoulas too, and that dog looks Catahoula to me. The Danes noses are more square looking than this dog here. Good job on rescueing her!! 2 things that are Really hard to come by in Life are a good Wife and a Good Dog! Both are important!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys, I had to go back to work and then came down with a bug. Here's a pic of our dog Faegan (Irish for Little Firey Dragon), he's now 6months old and absolutely loco......But a whole lot of fun.
View attachment 1527


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic JT, I like those Jack Russell's, they're a big dog in a little dogs body.


----------

